# Not feeling well, need some advice



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not sure why, well, im on my period this week. I have not been using tampons because can't be bothered with the hassle of them. lol. Yesterday i woke up and "down there" was very sensitive and itchy around the entrance. Im not sure why and this has never happened before. Today it is still itchy. It doesnot burn when i pee.I woke up this morning however and my whole body aches, my pelvic area too, but generally my whole body inclduing my head. I have just quit smoking about a week ago and my lungs have been feeling a bit funny, but today i just feel not very well at all.Do you think its related at all? I could really use some advice.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

This is just a thought, but are you using Always brand pads? There's something in these that a lot of women are allergic to. They gave me a reaction like you describe. All kinds of pads can cause friction and irritation. Try switiching back to tampons, or look for all-natural cotton pads at the health food store.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, funny you should mention it, but i do use always. Im really not feeling good now. My whole body aches and i feel awful. My neck is stiff and i can't stay awake. On that note im going to bed methinks.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Nikki, you might want to take a look at this: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

It could be a yeast infection OR it could be pelvic inflammatory disease. I would get to your doctor immediately, Nikki ! Especially because of the systemic symptoms. Go Girl !!Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Evie, PID is sexually transmitted i think i im not sexually active. Im still feeling pretty bad, but not as bad as i did yesterday night. Will probably sleep some more today and hope for the best.Nikki


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ask the doctor, just to be sure. Could be yeast-type infection. Could just be a bit of "normal" irritation we tend to get sometimes (I did). However, I don't know about the body aches part, though (body aches were almost a "normal" thing for me - but not exactly normal for everyone); so best just to ask a healthcare person.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Nikki,I don't know how much help this is but I feel rather like you do. My body aches as well as my whole pelvic region, even when I wake up. However this isn't confined to during my period but happens throughout my cycle.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've used Always for years with no problems, as long as I don't go too long between changing pads. I have pretty sensitive skin, too. I've gotten itchy and red from fabric softeners, perfumes, pollen, etc.Your dr is the only one who can tell you what is going on. When I read your post in the MP I thought it was an allergic reaction, but now I'm thinking it 's more, if you have all these other symptoms. Or you could just be getting hit by a bunch of stuff at once.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Dunno if this will help anyone, but since I've been the gamut, here goes:Everything that I THOUGHT was pelvic pain related to my periods... turned out to really be IBS. Now that I've had a hysterectomy, four years later the pain is even worse.Nikki... if it IS yeast... you can offset it by using probiotics and avoiding sugar. For some reason, drinking lots of water and eating celery also seems to help me.What you are experiencing could also be the result of a significant hormone imbalance... possibly caused by stress?Evie


----------

